# What to seal my camper with?



## westernwilderness (Sep 1, 2009)

I just bought a 1979 Western Wilderness fixer upper slide on camper with a aluminum(?) roof. After immediately tearing out the ceiling in the front half and the some wall panels I am going to be replacing some rotted boards due to leaks(prev owner said leaked only when there was a snow pack on the roof). The outside and around the windows inside have moss growing. I am going to scrub the roof (prob with a bleach solution)and pressure wash everything to re-caulk and paint or seal (I will be getting as much off as i can)
So I am trying to keep it cheap as possible without using cheep products(I know it's going to cost me to coat it). 
What is a good application to use for the roof and for the sides? Would paint rolling rhyno liner be good to coat with(even over the sealant on the roof?)
I take it some good outdoor caulk will do just fine if prepped and applied right.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought a used pop up from a dealer a few weeks ago. There was a crack in the roof, coming from where the AC was installed. They fixed the crack (with some type of caulk) and then had someone spray the entire roof with Rhino liner or some similar product. Given the increase in durability, I see this fix as being better than new. Not sure of the cost but the guy mentioned $500. If you can do it yourself, that might save some more money.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

*Leaky roof*

Here I learn about that subject I have a rubber or should I say leaky roof after many trial and earers found Eternabond tape the stuff sticks to eveything and lasts a life time you can get it 2,3,4 inches or you can get it 2,3,4 feet both come on 50 foot lenths


----------



## andyj1006 (Mar 11, 2010)

I also am about to redo my roof but when I bought the camper I didn't know it was a fixer upper, but i've also heard nothing but good about eternabond and will be using it myself...


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I used eternabond on a leaking roof, the stuff is great. Its a little expensive, but I would suspect it will be there longer than you will 

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/131-rubber-roof-leak-repair.html


----------

